# Google Wallet for S3 VZW



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

*hey guys I searched and cannot find a way to get google wallet working on my vzw gs3. I tried changing the build props to the sprint version and that works and lets me download it, but then when I try to launch the app it says something about dont have the the permissions or something.*

*Does anyone know of a way to get google wallet on my vzw gs3.... any help would be much appreciated I am coming from a gnex and i love using wallet.*

*Thanks in advance for any help/ input guys*


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't use GW but it's usually a good idea to check the other dev site as well if you can't find anything you need here.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

You need to push the wallet.apk to the /system partition to make it work. If you go here http://rootzwiki.com...verted-more-40/ I have an SGS3 installer there that includes an option to install wallet as a system app and change your build.prop in one click.

Be sure you uninstall the copy of wallet you downloaded though.


----------



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks tenderloinshadow..... i got it now man


----------

